# General > Genealogy >  Doulls of Bruan, Caithness

## Anonymous

I am looking to track down information on the descendants of a James Doull (1780-20/6/1856) who was born in Bruan, and emigrated to Ontario, Canada.  It is known that this James Doull married a Janet Thompson (unk-24/7/1835), and that they had at least one child, Thomas White Doull (1813-5/9/1891), who himself was born in Scotland.



Any help that can be offered?



Aaron Howard

aaronhoward@leapit.com  or reply on the msg board

----------

